# Chatroom



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

What is the code for a chatroom?
Can I have multiple ones?


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

what kind of a chat room? what are you talkign about


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

writing a chatroom in java or some other language


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You could probably write a chatroom in any number of languages.


----------



## intek (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello

Do you own a web site with a control panel? Ie: cpanel, plesk, direct admin etc.. 

You should have a scripts section in your control panel that allows you to install chatrooms and other such scripts. 

Best of luck.


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes i know, do you think im dumb or something. The thing is I do have multiple chatrooms, but they act as thought it's only one.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

> Yes i know, do you think im dumb or something.


Hey, stop there. We don't think anyone is dumb here, so please don't make those assumptions. Something may seem very obvious but we can overlook them sometimes. So if you are asked if you checked something, reply kindly if you did.


----------



## levicolerogers (Sep 10, 2004)

*Do you think I'm Dumb?*

As a man in the "business" you never want to assume that, there are senior techs that work for the company I do, that at times, have been pointed things out by me, a not senior tech. 


So yes my point is, it doesn't matter in this business(technologies, tele, etc.) who you are you just might have missed the obvious. 


Thanks,

LR


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

I know this is just adding another thread and not answering the question but yea.. computer science is a vast field, there is no living person on this Earth who knows everything about computers - and if they said they did, they are lying.. and they most likely know even less.. so yea even things that seem simple to others can be looked over by the next person. Why do people snap at peoople in message forums? expecially when they are only trying to help!!! :4-dontkno


----------



## 33125416 (Mar 16, 2005)

I just wanted to apologize, my immaturity got the best of me. Please accept my apology.


----------

